# ROLL'N VIDEOS VOL.15



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
*


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 01:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super how in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is DVD that everyone been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good rollin


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

getting mine in person!!!!


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 01:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super how in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is DVD that everyone been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


rolln you got my son going crazy over here with him in the video thanks :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice to see portland majestics putting it down


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 29 2009, 02:14 PM~15220024
> *looking good rollin
> *


*Thanks Homie!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 29 2009, 02:21 PM~15220085
> *getting mine in person!!!!
> *


 :uh: hno:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Sep 29 2009, 02:22 PM~15220092
> *rolln you got my son going crazy over here with him in the video thanks :biggrin:
> *


*Man I bet! Tell E i said* :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Sep 29 2009, 02:23 PM~15220100
> *Nice to see portland majestics putting it down
> *


*Man! Nice to see all of Portland put it down!!*


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 03:29 PM~15220149
> *:uh:  hno:
> *


and im bringing the recliner


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

:0 u know u got to send 1 to ohio , still waiting on vol 14 to arrive :angry: now wait for vol 15 :biggrin: keep up da good work homie


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

I GOT TOO MUCH TO SAY AND NO TIME TO TYPE,ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD JAMAL,BUT I SAID IT BEFORE ITS ONLY GETTING BETTER.
I WILL GIVE YOU A CALL LATER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 29 2009, 03:43 PM~15220274
> *I GOT TOO MUCH TO SAY AND NO TIME TO TYPE,ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD JAMAL,BUT I SAID IT BEFORE ITS ONLY GETTING BETTER.
> I WILL GIVE YOU A CALL  LATER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


do we order ours thru you Joe?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 29 2009, 02:45 PM~15220286
> *do we order ours thru you Joe?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 29 2009, 02:35 PM~15220215
> *and im bringing the recliner
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Sep 29 2009, 02:36 PM~15220222
> *:0 u know u got to send 1 to ohio , still waiting on vol 14 to arrive :angry:  now wait for vol 15  :biggrin: keep up da good work homie
> *


 :biggrin: * Come on now! you Know I got you!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 01:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is DVD that everyone been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRADS ALEX GOOD TIMES CC ON THE COVER


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 29 2009, 02:58 PM~15220379
> *CONGRADS ALEX GOOD TIMES CC ON THE COVER
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 03:00 PM~15220387
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S ROLL'N FOR BRINGING US SOME BAD ASS HOPPIN ACTION


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 29 2009, 03:02 PM~15220404
> *THANK'S ROLL'N FOR BRINGING US SOME BAD ASS HOPPIN ACTION
> *


*No Problem Homie! Thank you all for doing what you all do on dvd!!*


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 01:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MAN ALREADY ANOTHER ONE SHIT I JUST FINISHED WATCHING THE #14
ILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS FOR #15 BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Sep 29 2009, 03:49 PM~15220845
> *DAMN MAN ALREADY ANOTHER ONE  SHIT I JUST FINISHED WATCHING THE #14
> ILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS FOR #15 BROTHER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 03:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam workin hard Jamal, looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: is little Anthony in this one with his Escalade??


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 29 2009, 04:05 PM~15220999
> *Dam workin hard Jamal, looking good homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: is little Anthony in this one with his Escalade??
> *


*No Thats Vol.16 with bombas show on it!*


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 12:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 06:06 PM~15221014
> *No Thats Vol.16 with bombas show on it!
> *


cool


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 02:33 PM~15220188
> *Man! Nice to see all of Portland put it down!!
> *


Thats a good correction acually, i meant to say alllll :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 02:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


Your kill'n da game... They keep gettin' better and better!!!  keep doin' your thang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Payypal sent any chance you can ship it BEFORE you leave for the show PLEASE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

damn you puttin in work bro. :biggrin: :biggrin:This should be on vol 16tn. :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 29 2009, 04:58 PM~15220379
> *CONGRADS ALEX GOOD TIMES CC ON THE COVER
> *


not the fist time nor the last GOODTIMES all day everyday :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 01:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


MAN ROLLIN,JUST WANNA SAY THANKS 4 PUTTING UP THESE VIDEOS FOR US TO WATCH OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN.THE COVER IS THE SHIT.KEEP ON DOING WHAT YOUR DOING,CAUSE WE'RE GONNA KEEP GIVING YOU THA BEST FOOTAGE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 29 2009, 08:09 PM~15223121
> *MAN ROLLIN,JUST WANNA SAY THANKS 4 PUTTING UP THESE VIDEOS FOR US TO WATCH OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN.THE COVER IS THE SHIT.KEEP ON DOING WHAT YOUR DOING,CAUSE WE'RE GONNA KEEP GIVING YOU THA BEST FOOTAGE
> *


X1000000000 :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ROLL'N


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD ROLLIN....


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Sep 30 2009, 01:54 AM~15222932
> *not the fist time nor the last  GOODTIMES all day everyday :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: x2


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 01:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FOOTAGE :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

looking good!!!


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

good video


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Sep 29 2009, 06:54 PM~15222932
> *not the fist time nor the last  GOODTIMES all day everyday :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam a new dvd every month ima have to start callin ya fish'n not roll'n haha just fukin wit ya dawg il have my pre order in soon and collect in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Good shit ROLLIN see you next year here in portland. We will all have new whips for the video too.)


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Sep 29 2009, 05:23 PM~15221816
> *Thats a good correction acually, i meant to say alllll :biggrin:
> *


*Hey im just keeping it real homie!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 29 2009, 05:50 PM~15222121
> *Your kill'n da game... They keep gettin' better and better!!!   keep doin' your thang!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*Man! im Tryin homie! i will Homie Thanks!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2009, 06:31 PM~15222642
> *Payypal sent any chance you can ship it BEFORE you leave for the show PLEASE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2009, 06:43 PM~15222795
> *damn you puttin in work bro. :biggrin:  :biggrin:This should be on vol 16tn. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

how much for the video?
the sneek peek looks good too !!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 29 2009, 07:09 PM~15223121
> *MAN ROLLIN,JUST WANNA SAY THANKS 4 PUTTING UP THESE VIDEOS FOR US TO WATCH OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN.THE COVER IS THE SHIT.KEEP ON DOING WHAT YOUR DOING,CAUSE WE'RE GONNA KEEP GIVING YOU THA BEST FOOTAGE
> *


*Thats No problem Homie! Thank You! Fa Show!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Sep 29 2009, 08:05 PM~15223715
> *X1000000000 :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ROLL'N
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Sep 29 2009, 10:18 PM~15225011
> *how much for the video?
> the sneek peek looks good too !!!!
> 
> ...


*pm sent*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 29 2009, 08:09 PM~15223748
> *LOOKING GOOD ROLLIN....
> *


 :biggrin: *Thanks Homie!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Sep 29 2009, 08:40 PM~15224232
> *NICE FOOTAGE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:* Thanks Homie!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 29 2009, 09:43 PM~15224671
> *looking good!!!
> *


*What it is Happy?*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Sep 29 2009, 09:43 PM~15224675
> * good video
> *


*what it is eddy? e liking the preview huh?*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 29 2009, 10:06 PM~15224909
> *dam a new dvd every month ima have to start callin ya fish'n not roll'n haha just fukin wit ya dawg il have my pre order in soon and collect in vegas  :biggrin:
> *


*
:uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :angry: :nono: Haha you a coo dude stevie! that sounds like a plan Homie on the pre order!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 29 2009, 10:13 PM~15224969
> *Good shit ROLLIN see you next year here in portland. We will all have new whips for the video too.)
> *


*Man! Hope so!* :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 10:32 PM~15225140
> *Man! Hope so! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


For sure homie! We'll see u in Vegas to pickup that video... mutherfucker look off the hook :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

looking reall good, cant wait .... u making each one better then the other.










il hit ya up soon homie been under the weather.


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

YOU'RE PUTTIN IN SOME GOOD WORK WITH THE VIDEOS :thumbsup: 

MUCH LOVE TO THE PHX...HOME AWAY FROM HOME


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow I've been watching vol 14 everyday since it came in the mail Friday! How much for vol 15 cause if it's half as good as the last one I think I'll have to get this one too.


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Keep doin it Roll'n :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Sep 30 2009, 12:52 AM~15225848
> *YOU'RE PUTTIN IN SOME GOOD WORK WITH THE VIDEOS :thumbsup:
> 
> MUCH LOVE TO THE PHX...HOME AWAY FROM HOME
> *


*Thanks Homie!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

my 14 is on the way and i cant wait for 15 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 30 2009, 05:17 AM~15226237
> *Wow I've been watching vol 14 everyday since it came in the mail Friday! How much for vol 15 cause if it's half as good as the last one I think I'll have to get this one too.
> *


*That's Good Homie that you can enjoy the DVD's more then once! that says a lot! and vol.15 IS even better then 14 Ive been told by the critics! Thanks again Homie!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 30 2009, 07:09 AM~15226706
> * Keep doin it Roll'n :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Sep 30 2009, 07:54 AM~15227043
> *my 14 is on the way and i cant wait for 15
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*man! Stevie D put it down in 14!*


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Whats up J...ill be in vegas my brother.See you there big dawg!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 30 2009, 08:00 AM~15227090
> *Whats up J...ill be in vegas my brother.See you there big dawg!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

I'LL GRAB MINE FROM YOU IN VEGAS! :biggrin:  SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Sep 30 2009, 08:47 AM~15227492
> *I'LL GRAB MINE FROM YOU IN VEGAS! :biggrin:   SEE YOU THERE HOMIE
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 30 2009, 08:58 AM~15227070
> *man! Stevie D put it down in 14!
> *


thats what i heard :biggrin: cant wait for him to send me mine


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Sep 29 2009, 09:43 PM~15224675
> * good video
> *


x10000000


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 03:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good roll'n :biggrin: but was that boss hog in the hop game :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Sep 30 2009, 01:38 PM~15230212
> *looks good roll'n  :biggrin: but was that boss hog in the hop game :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Sep 30 2009, 10:10 AM~15228188
> *thats what i heard  :biggrin:  cant wait for him to send me mine
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 02:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


BIG UP'S TO ALEX FOR COVER SPOT...


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 01:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ROLL'N JUST WONDERING WHAT I GOT TO DO TO GET A VIEDO SENT TO AFGANASTAN OR IF YOU CAN SEND IT OUT HERE THANKS


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WRINKLES_@Sep 30 2009, 07:52 PM~15233985
> *HEY ROLL'N JUST WONDERING WHAT I GOT TO DO TO GET A VIEDO SENT TO AFGANASTAN OR IF YOU CAN SEND IT OUT HERE THANKS
> *


p.m the ADDRESS!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS SH0ULD 0F BIN DA C0VER SH0T VIDE0 IS L00KN G00D


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 1 2009, 12:15 AM~15236811
> *THIS SH0ULD 0F BIN DA C0VER SH0T VIDE0 IS L00KN G00D
> *



:biggrin: *man! you funny john thanks Homie!*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2009, 12:19 AM~15236834
> *:biggrin: man! you funny john thanks Homie!
> *


ROLL'N YOU KNOW IM DA REAL KING OF SINGLE PUMPS AND BABY G-DOG!!!!


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

How do I pre order one? I will be in vegas!!! Because Nothing Else Matters!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 1 2009, 12:27 AM~15236854
> *ROLL'N YOU KNOW IM DA REAL KING OF SINGLE PUMPS AND BABY G-DOG!!!!
> *


*Man! 90+ single Pump is impressive!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nothingelsematters_@Oct 1 2009, 12:29 AM~15236858
> *How do I pre order one? I will be in vegas!!! Because Nothing Else Matters!!!!
> *


*Man! just stop by the booth! once you get the video Nothing Else will matter!!* :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2009, 12:30 AM~15236862
> *Man! 90+ single Pump is impressive!
> *


95 SINGLE PUMP GET THAT SHIT RIGHT!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 1 2009, 12:33 AM~15236871
> *95 SINGLE PUMP GET THAT SHIT RIGHT!!!!
> *


*I said 90+*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn Roll'n 2 volume in like 2 weeks?????? You and big Fish hookin up//////


Just fuckin wit cha......Looking good homie


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2009, 12:49 AM~15236893
> *Damn Roll'n 2 volume in like 2 weeks?????? You and big Fish hookin up//////
> Just fuckin wit cha......Looking good homie
> *


*That's not funny y are you talking about fish and Hooks knowing that don't mix! what you saying? you going somewhere?*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2009, 01:53 AM~15236899
> *That's not funny y are you talking about fish and Hooks knowing that don't mix! what you saying? you going somewhere?
> *


Trolling////JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ....offshore fishing :0 ....Talkin bout fish, when U come to Vegas ,I got this catfish spot on lock down


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2009, 01:55 AM~15236903
> *Trolling////JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ....offshore fishing :0 ....Talkin bout fish, when U come to Vegas ,I got this catfish spot on lock down
> *


You know we gots the exclusive video for ya  We talked about it :0 Volume 16 is gonna be the shit :cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2009, 12:55 AM~15236903
> *Trolling....offshore fishing :0 ....Talkin bout fish, when U come to Vegas ,I got this catfish spot on lock down
> *


*cat fish sounds good to me! * :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Yo Roll'n, long time homie. Thanks again for the jump!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 1 2009, 01:05 AM~15236921
> *Yo Roll'n, long time homie. Thanks again for the jump!
> *


*
What it is Homie! man that's wasn't a problem at all homie anytime!*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Oct 1 2009, 02:05 AM~15236921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Roll'n is like that, he *jumps* everyone :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2009, 01:11 AM~15236941
> *Yeah Roll'n is like that, he jumps everyone :biggrin:
> *


*Hahaha! jack @*$!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2009, 12:59 AM~15236910
> *You know we gots the exclusive video for ya  We talked about it :0 Volume 16 is gonna be the shit :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N JOINTS_@Oct 1 2009, 02:12 AM~15236945
> *Hahaha! Hi-jacked look up :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackManHydraulics_@Oct 1 2009, 01:15 AM~15236954


*Look up hi jacked!*


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Man, Roll'n putting it down back to back, volume after volume, state to state. Who could ask for anything more? Roll'n DVD keepin it real, somebody's gonna have to call a locksmith because Roll'n got the game on lock. :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 1 2009, 01:22 AM~15236965
> *Man, Roll'n putting it down back to back, volume after volume, state to state.  Who could ask for anything more?  Roll'n DVD keepin it real, somebody's gonna have to call a locksmith because Roll'n got the game on lock.  :0
> *


 *that's a good one!!*


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

see you in vegas big dog


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 1 2009, 01:30 AM~15236984
> *see you in vegas big dog
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i hope i can go to vegas!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 1 2009, 01:36 AM~15236993
> *i hope i can go to vegas!!!
> *


*Man! you will be there!*


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2009, 01:38 AM~15236999
> *Man! you will be there!
> *


Is vol.15 gonna have tha colorado show?


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 1 2009, 12:15 AM~15236811
> *THIS SH0ULD 0F BIN DA C0VER SH0T VIDE0 IS L00KN G00D
> *


youll get your turn some day.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 1 2009, 07:15 AM~15236811
> *THIS SH0ULD 0F BIN DA C0VER SH0T VIDE0 IS L00KN G00D
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Oct 1 2009, 05:16 AM~15237365
> *Is vol.15 gonna have tha colorado show?
> *


*No sir! vol.16 and they didn't let me film at the show so i had to get some street action!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 1 2009, 07:51 AM~15238053
> *youll get your turn some day.lol
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 29 2009, 09:43 PM~15224671
> *looking good!!!
> *


----------



## HHH DEWI (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 1 2009, 01:15 AM~15236811
> *THIS SH0ULD 0F BIN DA C0VER SH0T VIDE0 IS L00KN G00D
> *


THAT MOTHAFUCKER IZ DOING DA DAM THING!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 1 2009, 06:51 AM~15238053
> *youll get your turn some day.lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2009, 10:29 AM~15238872
> *No sir! vol.16 and they didn't let me film at the show so i had to get some street action!
> *


 :thumbsdown: they were trippin'!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2009, 01:34 PM~15240939
> *:thumbsdown: they were trippin'!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HHH DEWI_@Oct 1 2009, 01:00 PM~15240630
> *THAT MOTHAFUCKER IZ DOING DA DAM THING!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 10:14 PM~15224980
> *Hey im just keeping it real homie!
> *


best way to be bigg dog


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Oct 3 2009, 04:38 PM~15258956
> *best way to be bigg dog
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Oct 3 2009, 07:13 PM~15260005
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 5 2009, 06:42 PM~15276386
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up spike sorry big dog i meen rollin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2009, 07:00 AM~15280507
> *was up spike sorry big dog i meen rollin :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>*Warning:** hno: That's not something you want to do happy! we coo! and you my boy but stop while you have a chance holms!* :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 6 2009, 01:09 PM~15283984
> *Warning: hno:  That's not something you want to do happy! we coo! and you my boy but stop while you have a chance holms! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 6 2009, 04:09 PM~15283984
> *Warning: hno:  That's not something you want to do happy! we coo! and you my boy but stop while you have a chance holms! :biggrin:
> *



i have seen roll'n drop bombs on ppl and they mostly cry after wards.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2009, 10:58 PM~15289575
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 6 2009, 11:24 PM~15289806
> *i have seen roll'n drop bombs on ppl and they mostly cry after wards.
> *


* happy and i are homies! Ive got happy a few times so he knows!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 6 2009, 10:58 PM~15290026
> * happy and i are homies! Ive got happy a few times so he knows!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Oct 7 2009, 10:09 AM~15292601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Oct 7 2009, 11:09 AM~15292601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

u see my payment homie? :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

kool-aid front cover


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 8 2009, 03:19 PM~15304922
> *kool-aid  front cover
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I'm on my way to Vegas i will have both vol.14 and 15 available at the show this Sunday In Vegas!!*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 29 2009, 05:31 PM~15222642
> *Payypal sent any chance you can ship it BEFORE you leave for the show PLEASE
> *


PLEASE LOL


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 8 2009, 08:20 PM~15307660
> *PLEASE LOL
> *


 :biggrin: *Heck no! Ill send it next month sometime tony! coo?*


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Yo I still wanna get vol15 is it the same price as vol14 cause I'll paypal now.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Oct 9 2009, 08:01 AM~15310689
> *Yo I still wanna get vol15 is it the same price as vol14 cause I'll paypal now.
> *


*Thats what it is homie!*


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Oct 8 2009, 10:33 AM~15302521
> *u see my payment homie?  :wave:
> *


 :uh:........


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 9 2009, 06:55 AM~15310645
> *:biggrin: Heck no! Ill send it next month sometime tony! coo?
> *


:angry: im on my way to collect :biggrin: LOL j/k


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 9 2009, 09:05 AM~15310714
> *Thats what it is homie!
> *


Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Oct 9 2009, 11:28 AM~15312218
> *Cool  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EndLess (Aug 6, 2007)

another great video roll'n. keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Oct 9 2009, 08:16 AM~15310783
> *:uh:........
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 9 2009, 10:37 AM~15311859
> *:angry:  im on my way to collect :biggrin:  LOL j/k
> *


*haha! yeah i will send it out today Homie!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EndLess_@Oct 9 2009, 10:16 PM~15317025
> *another great video roll'n. keep up the good work. :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Homie!* :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 04:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: This IS the one I've been waiting for. I'll be placing my order as well. :biggrin: You're putting in alot of work Roll'n. Can't wait to see how it comes out. :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 10 2009, 07:47 AM~15318657
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  This IS the one I've been waiting for.  I'll be placing my order as well.  :biggrin: You're putting in alot of work Roll'n.  Can't wait to see how it comes out.  :yes:
> *


*Man! I think you will enjoy!* :biggrin:


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

i said it before and i'll say it again, the best video yet jamel, keep em coming homie :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Oct 10 2009, 02:21 PM~15320088
> *i said it before and i'll say it again, the best video yet jamel, keep em coming homie :biggrin:
> *


Damn can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

FINALLY GOT TO SEE THE VIDEO YESTERDAY, AND IT WAS A GOOD ONE. I DIDN'T KNOW I WAS CLOWNIN' LIKE DATT :0 I GUESS THAT IS WHAT NELLY MENT WHEN HE SAID "THE CITY WURR WE SWANG AND DIP" DIDN'T SEE NOT ONE CAR WITT THE FRONT END FALLEN OFF....GOOD SHIT ROLLIN,, MIGHT HAVE TO POP IT IN AGAIN TONITE...... :thumbsup: 



>>BURN SOLENOIDS NOT YA' SOLE<< (((((((PEACE)))))))


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Whats the price with shipping? Got my finger on my paypal button...


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Damn bro i didnt see you out in vegas ...I didnt even had my cell to call you :banghead: Its ll goodie though .Ill see in dallas


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 12 2009, 07:28 AM~15330420
> *FINALLY GOT TO SEE THE VIDEO YESTERDAY, AND IT WAS A GOOD ONE. I DIDN'T KNOW I WAS CLOWNIN' LIKE DATT :0 I GUESS THAT IS WHAT NELLY MENT WHEN HE SAID "THE CITY WURR WE SWANG AND DIP" DIDN'T SEE NOT ONE CAR WITT THE FRONT END FALLEN OFF....GOOD SHIT ROLLIN,, MIGHT HAVE TO POP IT IN AGAIN TONITE...... :thumbsup:
> >>BURN SOLENOIDS NOT YA' SOLE<<  (((((((PEACE)))))))
> *


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Wuzup rollin still waiting :angry: can I get a stiker or free t shirt for da waiting pattion :biggrin:I hope to get both vol in 1 package :cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 14 2009, 08:31 PM~15360602
> *Wuzup rollin still waiting :angry: can I get a stiker or free t shirt for da waiting pattion :biggrin:I hope to get both vol in 1 package :cheesy:
> *


*i Got you on the sticker! and you should get them by tomorrow!*


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

No video's or pics from Vegas yet? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 15 2009, 09:06 AM~15364919
> *No video's or pics from Vegas yet?  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: *cause most hops were at night! as for video got to wait!*


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 15 2009, 11:40 AM~15365757
> *:nosad:  :nosad: cause most hops were at night! as for video got to wait!
> *


Your killin me smallz :biggrin: You didnt get any from the park?


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

MAN I SEARCHED THE SHOP THINKING WE GOT THE VIDS!!!! CUZ JOE ALWAYS WANNA WATCH IT B4 M3!!! 

I WANT THE DVD!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 15 2009, 10:40 AM~15365757
> *:nosad:  :nosad: cause most hops were at night! as for video got to wait!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

JUST GOT THE VOL 15 THIS MORNING AND SOLD 8 ALREADY FIRST ONE WAS TO THE MAILMAN THAT DELIVER THEM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 20.00


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 21 2009, 12:34 PM~15423092
> *JUST GOT THE VOL 15 THIS MORNING AND SOLD 8 ALREADY FIRST ONE WAS TO THE MAILMAN THAT DELIVER THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 20.00
> *


Mailman cool like that??? :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

good job with the truck hoppin' footage rolln' :biggrin: :biggrin: 

"this wurld needs moeadat" :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Oct 21 2009, 04:06 PM~15424436
> *good job with the truck hoppin' footage rolln'  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> "this wurld needs moeadat"  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


this is a nice pic


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 21 2009, 01:34 PM~15423092
> *JUST GOT THE VOL 15 THIS MORNING AND SOLD 8 ALREADY FIRST ONE WAS TO THE MAILMAN THAT DELIVER THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 20.00
> *


i been waiting for this mail man for daysssssss


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

great video.rollin got a switchhand too.great job homie.


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

*BAD ASS VIDEO ROLLI'N YOU KNOW NORTHERN ILLINOIS HAS YOUR BACK WE PICKED UP OUR COPIES FROM SOMOSUNO MILLTOWN*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

finaly had time to sit down n watch it looking good homie your shits gettin better n better cant wait for #16


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Oct 21 2009, 02:06 PM~15424436
> *good job with the truck hoppin' footage rolln'  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> "this wurld needs moeadat"  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :biggrin: *Thanks Homie!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 21 2009, 03:42 PM~15425456
> *great video.rollin got a switchhand too.great job homie.
> *


 :biggrin:* Thanks Homie! They said i couldn't do it so!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Oct 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15429785
> *BAD ASS VIDEO ROLLI'N YOU KNOW NORTHERN ILLINOIS HAS YOUR BACK WE PICKED UP OUR COPIES FROM SOMOSUNO MILLTOWN
> *


 :biggrin: *Thank You solitos C.C!*


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Roll'n on the Switch = Bumper Checkin!  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 09:51 PM~15430062
> *finaly had time to sit down n watch it looking good homie your shits gettin better n better cant wait for #16
> *


 :biggrin:* Thanks Stevie! I cant wait either*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 22 2009, 08:51 AM~15433192
> *Roll'n on the Switch = Bumper Checkin!    :biggrin:
> *


*wait til you see vol.16!*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Just watched vol #15 and what can I say... It definitely doesn't disappoint!!! Luv the mixture between Midwest and West Coast footage!!! Anybody that watches or use to watch Lowrider dvd's needs to get this one and vol #14!!! The quality is way better than any other dvd out there... don't sleep on these cuz if he ever stops making them your gonna miss them!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 22 2009, 11:58 AM~15434862
> *Just watched vol #15 and what can I say... It definitely doesn't disappoint!!! Luv the mixture between Midwest and West Coast footage!!! Anybody that watches or use to watch Lowrider dvd's needs to get this one and vol #14!!! The quality is way better than any other dvd out there... don't sleep on these cuz if he ever stops making them your gonna miss them!!!
> *


 :biggrin: *you keeping it real homie!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 22 2009, 01:24 PM~15435074
> *:biggrin: you keeping it real homie! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Just bein' honest!!!


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Wuzup rollin got them dvd like u said homie thanks ,they are off da hook ,love da street scene,that's what I call lowriding, keep up da good work homie


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 22 2009, 02:12 PM~15436123
> *Wuzup rollin got them dvd like u said homie thanks ,they are off da hook ,love da street scene,that's  what I call lowriding, keep up da good work homie
> *


* :biggrin: I will always keep my word!!! Thanks Homie! Will do my best Homie!!!*


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> good jop :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> > good jop :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Thanks Bomba! :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i got my videos and when i opened them and it had big fish videos instead of rollin videos i want a refund!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: jk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: big dog good looking out fat boy!! :0 :0   </span>


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Bangin ass DVD!!! Rollin gots the lowrider dvd GAME on lock!!!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

cant wait for vol 16


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Oct 25 2009, 08:44 PM~15464398
> *cant wait for vol 16
> *


x100000000


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2009, 05:44 PM~15449232
> *i got my videos and when i opened them and it had big fish videos instead of roll'n  videos i want a refund!!!!!!!  :angry:  :angry: jk :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  big dog good looking out fat boy!! :0  :0     </span>
> *


*hahaha! i see what you are saying and that's funny!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 25 2009, 08:40 PM~15464331
> *Bangin ass DVD!!! Roll'n gots the lowrider dvd GAME on lock!!!
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Oct 25 2009, 08:44 PM~15464398
> *cant wait for vol 16
> *


*Man its gonna be good Las Vegas, Dallas, Chicago, California, Colorado, two more places i wont mention yet! all on the same DVD?! Man i cant wait either!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 26 2009, 09:32 AM~15468322
> *Man its gonna be good Las Vegas, Dallas, Chicago, California, Colorado, two more places i wont mention yet! all on the same DVD?! Man i cant wait either!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 26 2009, 08:32 AM~15468322
> *Man its gonna be good Las Vegas, Dallas, Chicago, California, Colorado, two more places i wont mention yet! all on the same DVD?! Man i cant wait either!
> *


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

Roll'n always come swith the good footage!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey big dog it's going down on mo valley nov 14 saterday nite;;;


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 28 2009, 04:41 PM~15495861
> *hey  big  dog  it's  going down on  mo valley nov  14  saterday nite;;;
> *


*Ill Be There!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Oct 26 2009, 03:35 PM~15472084
> *Roll'n always comes with the good footage!
> *


*Thanks Homie!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 26 2009, 08:34 AM~15468333
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 26 2009, 09:32 AM~15468322
> *Man its gonna be good Las Vegas, Dallas, Chicago, California, Colorado, two more places i wont mention yet! all on the same DVD?! Man i cant wait either!
> *


oh u better be comin to dallas this weekend homie


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2009, 10:00 PM~15499722
> *oh u better be comin to dallas this weekend homie
> *


 :biggrin: * yessirr I want to see that 61 that was half pass dead!! *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 28 2009, 11:04 PM~15499758
> *:biggrin:  yessirr I want to see that 61 that was half pass dead!!
> *


 :0 then you gotta roll to the crib fo dat!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2009, 12:32 AM~15500984
> *:0  then you gotta roll to the crib fo dat!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 26 2009, 09:32 AM~15468322
> *Man its gonna be good Las Vegas, Dallas, Chicago, California, Colorado, two more places i wont mention yet! all on the same DVD?! Man i cant wait either!
> *


When is it due out?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 09:25 AM~15503208
> *When is it due out?
> *


*some time in December!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 29 2009, 09:25 AM~15503208
> *When is it due out?
> *


*some time in December!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 29 2009, 01:01 PM~15505480
> *some time in December!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 thats going to be a good one fat boy!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Great video Roll'n... :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

im still waitin on mine :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

14 and 15 made me fall asleep :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

my DVDs :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 1 2009, 04:41 PM~15529351
> *14 and 15 made me fall asleep :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 1 2009, 03:41 PM~15529351
> *14 and 15 made me fall asleep :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :loco: 

Keep them coming ROLLN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 03:00 PM~15220387
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HAY WHAT'S UP ROLLIN? KEEP DOING YOUR THING ROLLIN VIDEOS ARE #1 IN MY BOOK. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 1 2009, 03:41 PM~15529351
> *14 and 15 made me fall asleep :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


you must not have a big screen t.v or surround sound,,, :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 1 2009, 02:41 PM~15529351
> *14 and 15 made me fall asleep :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Haha! Thanks Tony Parker for your input! Good luck to you and your future homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 1 2009, 01:41 PM~15529351
> *14 and 15 made me fall asleep :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


NOT ME WHAT WAS YOU WATCHING MEN GON WILD LMAO :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 2 2009, 09:50 AM~15536358
> *NOT ME WHAT WAS YOU WATCHING MEN GON WILD LMAO  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

ROLLN VIDS AT SOLITOS C.C IN THE ILL STATE HALLOWEEN EVENT....YOU EVERYWHERE FOO :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 2 2009, 10:50 AM~15536358
> *NOT ME WHAT WAS YOU WATCHING MEN GON WILD LMAO  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Finally got back home and was able to watch yet another bad ass video :biggrin: :biggrin: Can't wait for the next one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 2 2009, 10:50 AM~15536358
> *NOT ME WHAT WAS YOU WATCHING MEN GON WILD LMAO  :0
> *


HEY D TONE SAID HE WAS WATCHEN MEN GONE WILD AND U WERE THE MAIN ATTRACTION :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 LMAO HE SAID IS THAT HOW U MADE UR MONEY ((((NOW AVAILIBLE VOL.1 STARING FREAKY DIEKY D)))))) FOR FREE TRAILER GO TO FREAKY D .COM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_ "WUT IT DEW ROLL'N" _</span>

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Nov 2 2009, 01:29 PM~15538010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love them blazers :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

dont listen to the haters Jamal..kepp it up homie!!








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 2 2009, 06:04 PM~15541276
> *dont listen to the haters Jamal..kepp it up homie!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

KEEP DOING WHAT U DOING ROLL'N :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

whens the pueblo, colorado Lowrider super show video coming out
is that on volume 16 ?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 29 2009, 09:04 AM~15501892
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

aloha homie!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Nov 2 2009, 07:57 PM~15543508
> *KEEP DOING WHAT U DOING ROLL'N  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Nov 2 2009, 01:29 PM~15538010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for big rob.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Thanks Everyone I will continue to do what I can!*


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 4 2009, 04:48 PM~15563007
> *Thanks Everyone I will continue to do what I can!
> *


MY DVDs mannnn


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 4 2009, 04:48 PM~15563007
> *Thanks Everyone I will continue to do what I can!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 5 2009, 07:55 PM~15576566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *I really like this pic!*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i just watched the video,,,i love how our youngest member started out in it,,,big ups to rolln :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 7 2009, 09:00 PM~15594808
> *i just watched the video,,,i love how our youngest member started out in it,,,big ups to rolln  :thumbsup:
> *


*Man! whats up with Manuel he still alive? Ive been trying to get in contact with him and he wont call me back! can you have him call me!*


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

rolln were we goin odessa or houston as long as there is no snow and ROLLN is in the house SOMOS UNO IS ROLLN vacation approve we out nov19 too one these hot ass citys :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 8 2009, 09:20 AM~15597161
> *Man! whats up with Manuel he still alive? Ive been trying to get in contact with him and he wont call me back! can you have him call me!
> *


he has a few phones,,,we just had our meeting on sunday and he cam out with a box of rolln videos,, :biggrin: 


ill givem a call homie !!!


gracias


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tradions_CO-719_@Nov 2 2009, 09:48 PM~15544141
> *whens the pueblo, colorado Lowrider super show video coming out
> is that on volume 16 ?
> *


The bastards didn't let him film the show :angry: 
I think he got some outside footage but it was weak after the show


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

see u sat in mo valley rollin


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 10 2009, 06:31 PM~15625791
> *see  u sat  in  mo valley  rollin
> *


stop begging :twak:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

What's up with the balloons for the kids... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

IT'S A GOOD THING U COULD'NT MAKE IT TO THE HOP OFF IN MORENO VALLEY ON SATURDAY NOV 14, BECAUSE (AL AID) WAS A NO SHOW, BUT U KNOW CERTIFIED RIDAZ DID OUR THING & STILL HOPPED FOR THE COMMUNITY. :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
AIN'T NO HATTING JUST PARTICIPATING.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

ARE WE ON DA NEXT VIDEOS


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 18 2009, 01:19 PM~15704347
> *ARE WE ON DA NEXT VIDEOS
> *


*yessir!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 01:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a good video


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

whats up roll'n.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 1 2009, 09:14 AM~15832149
> *whats up roll'n.
> *


*What it is frank? hey Thanks again for the sweater Homie! *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 1 2009, 10:07 AM~15833227
> *What it is frank? hey Thanks again for the sweater Homie!
> *



now you've got mother fuckers knitting you sweaters an shit ?????


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/p  

whuts up erryone ! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Another successful customer demonstration using Roll'n DVD.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 2 2009, 02:36 PM~15848119
> *now you've got mother fuckers knitting you sweaters an shit ?????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/p
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 2 2009, 09:00 PM~15853365
> *Another successful customer demonstration using Roll'n DVD.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup rolln :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 3 2009, 06:10 PM~15863125
> *sup rolln  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Whens vol 16 coming out :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

sup rollin remember our little deal, shout out n a dvd. nah wassup big dawg!?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 3 2009, 09:54 PM~15865865
> *Whens vol 16 coming out  :biggrin:
> *


*Beginning of the year!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 3 2009, 10:48 PM~15866596
> *sup rollin remember our little deal, shout out n a dvd. nah wassup big dawg!?
> *


*Man! You Know i got you! the next show!*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That's kool homie! Just send the dvd my way and I'll send the scripts, the same way we do it. No ****.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 3 2009, 11:52 PM~15866660
> *Beginning of the year!
> *


Cool i will b placing an order then soon ! So did u get any shirts yet ?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 5 2009, 04:41 PM~15882705
> *Cool i will b placing an order then soon ! So did u get any shirts yet ?
> *



thats what you need foo' !! :0 

they'd sell like hotcakes !!!  

i'll take a half dozen 4xL right now !! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 3 2009, 11:19 PM~15865334
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 10 2009, 12:45 PM~15937826
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

rolln, are you hitting up our show this weekend?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 04:03 PM~15939767
> *rolln, are you hitting up our show this weekend?
> 
> 
> ...


*If all goes well yessir!* :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 10 2009, 04:05 PM~15939784
> *If all goes well yessir! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 10 2009, 06:03 PM~15939756
> *:wave:
> *



wats up stranger! :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> > *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> > *
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## drop64ss (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there a Hop goin down today??


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 1 2009, 09:14 AM~15832149
> *whats up roll'n.
> *


kiss him frank


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 12 2009, 05:54 AM~15957559
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

feliz navidad :biggrin:


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Dec 18 2009, 05:43 PM~16022969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

View My Video


another one ! [/i]</span>............that bumper sounds good ! ............one more time ! ............ o.k. shut it down" !!!!!!!!!</span></span>

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

[/b]













[/quote
LIKE DAT PREV!EW HOMIE


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIPPO_@Dec 27 2009, 05:35 PM~16103825
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/b]x2


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 12 2009, 07:54 AM~15957559



Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

:biggrin: 

good one Big ro''


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

damn I thought this was a preview for 16 when I seen this on the top of the page!!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THAT GOOD TIMES REGAL ALWAYS HAS PARTS FALLIN OFF IT, LIKE ALL THE CHROME THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 8 2010, 12:11 PM~16548956
> *THAT GOOD TIMES REGAL ALWAYS HAS PARTS FALLIN OFF IT, LIKE ALL THE CHROME THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


Cuz its a beast and Alex dont be given a fuck! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 8 2010, 02:23 PM~16550528
> *Cuz its a beast and Alex dont be given a fuck! LOL  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, I JUST WATCHED VOL 15, THAT REGALS NICE


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 10 2009, 04:03 PM~15939756
> *:wave:
> *


   
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 8 2010, 04:05 PM~16550869
> *LOL, I JUST WATCHED VOL 15, THAT REGALS NICE
> *


Beautiful regal and works! :biggrin: Just wait until 16! :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 01:56 PM~15219928
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE THE SHIT FROM NEW YEARS DAY


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! You all Are really ready for Vol.16! Let me see if i can get you guys a preview!*


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 9 2010, 01:36 AM~16556235
> *Man! You all Are really ready for Vol.16! Let me see if i can get you guys a preview!
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 8 2010, 11:36 PM~16556235
> *Man! You all Are really ready for Vol.16! Let me see if i can get you guys a preview!
> *


WELL HURRY THE FUC UP


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 9 2010, 12:46 AM~16556347
> *WELL HURRY THE FUC UP
> *


Would you please settle down! There is no need for such Vulgarities! So demanding :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 9 2010, 10:27 AM~16558735
> *Would you please settle down! There is no need for such Vulgarities!  So demanding  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 9 2010, 12:36 AM~16556235
> *Man! You all Are really ready for Vol.16! Let me see if i can get you guys a preview!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 9 2010, 12:36 AM~16556235
> *Man! You all Are really ready for Vol.16! Let me see if i can get you guys a preview!
> *


 hno:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 9 2010, 09:57 AM~16559523
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 8 2010, 02:23 PM~16550528
> *Cuz its a beast and Alex dont be given a fuck! LOL  :biggrin:
> *


X2  GT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------

